# Eclipse! Wofür denn nun?



## Malus (27. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir gerade Eclipse installiert und steht nun vor folgendem Problem. Ich habe zwar schon alles mögliche durchgelesen, aber irgendwie wurde mir bisher nicht klar, worfür Eclipse denn nun gut sei? Eine IDE-Entwicklungsumgebung... Toll! Klar ist bisher nur die Java-Programmierung, aber kann das Programm denn nicht mehr? Aufgrund der Programmbeschreibung geh ich mal davon aus. Doch für welche Programmiersprachen ist es noch geeignet? HTML? PHP? C?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (27. Mai 2004)

Eclipse ist so ziemlich für alle Programmiersprachen geeignet, für die es ein entsprechendes Plugin gibt


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Mai 2004)

Eclipse ist keine sprachabhängige Entwicklungsumgebung, sondern eher eine allgemeine Plattform, die sich (wie reima schon sagte), mit Plugins erweitern lässt.
Java ist zwar mehr oder weniger die "Basissprache", aber mit einem entsprechenden Plugin kann man damit wirklich alles machen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Mai 2004)

Wobei es sich teilweise schon empfiehlt spezielle Software (dies dann teilweise ja auch free gibt) zu verwenden, da viele Plugins noch am Anfang stehen und daher ziemlich zu vergessen sind (ich denke hier an die diversen C#-Plugins).


----------

